# Seeking information and photo of Medium support vehicle system - postal version



## Mike-Postal (16 Feb 2022)

Hello. I am a collector of Canadian Military Postal History and am also interested in the operations of the Canadian Postal Corps and its successor. I am looking for information and photo(s) of the Medium support vehicle - postal version, and specifically also for postmarks and facilities made available to service personnel assisting with disaster and similar operations such as the Manitoba Floods in 1997, Covid-19 relief in Quebec and elsewhere 2020-2022, British Columbia fires and floods at any time, and DARTS operations anywhere in the world. An example of a 1997 postmark is attached. Any help wil be appreicated.


----------



## Happy Guy (28 Mar 2022)

I am presuming that you are a civilian.  I would suggest that you contact the Royal Canadian Logistics Service (RCLS) Association Branch nearest you.  Perhaps they can get you in contact with the RCLS Historian.  Or you may try to contact the Canadian Forces Logistics Museum.

Please note that in 1968 the Royal Canadian Navy, Canadian Army and Royal Canadian Air Force were unified into the Canadian Armed Forces. All the administrative and logistics services / corps / branches of the three Services were also unified and became The Administration Branch and Logistics Branch respectively.  The Royal Canadian Postal Corps (RCPC) became part of the Administration Branch.  Later, the Administration Branch was merged into the Logistics Branch.  On 16 Oct 2018, the Logistics Branch was renamed the Royal Canadian Logistics Service.

Cheers


----------



## Mike-Postal (30 Mar 2022)

Thanks very much for your reply. I'm well aware of the 1968 Unification, but did not know how over time where various units have been placed. I'll start with a query to the Canadian Forces Logistics Museum as it is possible they have a postal vehicle or similar. Next will be the Historian.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------

